# Acting in a Film Festival Film



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, several of you wanted to know when you would be able to view a film I acted in. Here's some character acting I did for a film currently being submitted to film festivals. I'm Toby in this piece called "Real World Mordor." A parody of Real World with the Eye of Sauron as a Room Mate.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Well......u sure play ur character well, i had to laugh. Good job on your behalf though.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is toooo funny! You all did great. Good luck with the film festivals.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well Sickie, you look much better in a boa than I do! LOL

Nice job and good luck at the festival!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Sickie
Too Funny.....
At least your purse matched your boa,
one can never be too fashion forward.
lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL I had a good time acting in it. I'll post others provided the films are posted and given to me.


----------

